# Basement HT - 21x12x7.5



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Carpet came in ,today! Still lots to do with trimming etc. However it's started to look like a home theater 
  

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Build
I am just starting my Home theater project. I wanted to share my progress so I could get input. I am very new to all of the construction portion of building a HT. I will post a rough draft of my 3D rendering and some progress pics. Thank you for the forum.

I am planning on a front projection. 
The room is roughly 21x12x7.5 although you can see I haven't put up the side wall yet. I am still debating on exactly where to put it. I am paranoid that 12 feet might not be wide enough. I would like 4 chairs on an elevated floor on back and 3 in front of those. I want to leave enough room for an isle to get to back row. I am in the basement so there is a concrete floor obviously. I don't know exactly what I am going to do with the floor yet. Everything is still up in the air and planning.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Home Theater Shack.

It looks like a good space you have to play with there. I look forward to seeing the progress of your build as the room takes shape.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

igl007 said:


> The room is roughly 21x12x7.5 although you can see I haven't put up the side wall yet. I am still debating on exactly where to put it. I am paranoid that 12 feet might not be wide enough. I would like 4 chairs on an elevated floor on back and 3 in front of those.


How wide can you make the room? Adding a few will help with screen size and speaker placement. 

Have fun! And don't be afraid to ask lots of questions. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

sga2 said:


> How wide can you make the room? Adding a few will help with screen size and speaker placement.
> 
> Have fun! And don't be afraid to ask lots of questions.
> 
> ...


If I got more than 12'6" it will make the configuration of the room a little awkward. There a hallway leading to the room and it would start cutting into the hallway. However with that said I am going to at least go with the extra 6". Do you think I can do a 134"? 1st row I was thinking would be 14 or 15' away from screen.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

igl007 said:


> If I got more than 12'6" it will make the configuration of the room a little awkward. There a hallway leading to the room and it would start cutting into the hallway. However with that said I am going to at least go with the extra 6". Do you think I can do a 134"? 1st row I was thinking would be 14 or 15' away from screen.


134" screen with first row at 14' should be fine for viewing. My concern is acoustics. You want the front left and right speakers to be a few feet from the corners for optimal performance. This will put them well inside the left and right sides of the screen. Also, they'll be too closely spaced (~6-7ft apart) for good imaging from a 14ft listening distance. I think moving the front row closer to the screen would be beneficial. Could you go with an acoustically transparent screen wall which would shorten the seat-to-screen distance, give more flexibility for speaker placement, and allow you to hide acoustic treatments.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

wow this is overwhelming! So many variables to consider... 

I am unsure about the following things in my room, all of which impact the actual contruction of the room. I just want to make sure it's planned out as much as I can before continuing to build the wall and room. 
1. Speaker placement
2. Projector distance
3. Size of screen
4. Type of screen
5. Type of seating, and # of chairs

Several (very helpful) people have mentioned that 134" 16:9 screen is just too big without going with a Acoustically transparent screen. I see that, and agree. My fear with that type of screen is potential light loss if I mount the projector 21' away. (which is where I would prefer to place it). So I could mount the projector closer, but the ceilings are only 7'4". I could go with a smaller screen and not need the AT screen. Smaller screen would allow me to place the speakers properly, but that brings up another problem. If I go smaller then the 1st and 2nd row should come closer to the screen. Leaving some empty space at the back of the room that I would prefer not to waste. 
As far as seating goes, I would like to fit as many seats in as I can. I am leaning more towards the traditional cinema seating then I am the leather berkline type. 
http://www.seatsandchairs.com/home-theater-seating-chairs/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=6&idcategory=4
I could fit 6 chairs across the back row and 5 in the front row with 24" for an isle. If that seems too tight I could go 4 in the first row. 
Speaker placement is really confusing me. I have used some of the calculators and I know now that you shouldn't put the speakers against the wall. I also realize that the separation of the L/R speakers should dictate where your main row is. I think someone said to make it a triangle. So if I have 8' in between then my first row is 8' away. I DON'T want to be 8' away! that will make for a really small screen. How bad does it sound if my speakers are 8' away and my first row is like 12,13, or even 14' away? ug... my head is going to explode!

Here is an example floor plan. I'll do some different configurations tomorrow. Any opinions are welcome! Thank you!onder:


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Not that I am even close construction wise for chairs yet, it looks like I might go with the Berkline 13175's. 4 in the 2nd row and 3 in the 1st. Here is another floor plan that might be closer to what I want. Also almost have the last wall up.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Made more progress. 
Finished the drywall, and started mudding. Also started the riser. It will be 10'x12'x12". Going to put some insulation in it, and run some pull strings for future wiring. Also tried some chair configurations just to see. 
 

One question I have is, do I need to go with anything underneath the riser or am I ok? I used pressure treated lumber.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

In my part of the country (GA), PT on slab is OK. However, be sure your drywall is not touching the slab as it can wick moisture and cause mold problems. 

Consider using poly-encapsulated fiberglass or laying down 6 mil plastic on slab before insulation. Fiberglass can wick moisture, too. In any case, be sure the PT wood is dry before adding insulation and covering up. PT wood usually is very wet fresh from the store.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

More progress...


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Going to stain wood trim everywhere to be the warm oak color. Whatever name that is. 
It's also hard to see but the pattern in the panels have little stars in them!


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Carpet installation today!!!


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Carpet came out very well we thought. The only problem that we had was that I had to remove the front trim off the riser because when the installer folded the carpet over near the edge you could see the white underlayment. Which I should of know better, as I read about it on this site even. Oh well. 

We still need to power the wall sconces and electrical outlets. Everything has cable run to it, but we need to connect it to the sub panel. Also need to trim riser, columns, ceiling and floor. I'd like to possible put some decorative trim on the acoustical panels to make them look like frames. Still haven't done the soffit or bar in the back yet.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It is looking great! 

I was just wondering what screen size you decided to go with since I have the same ceiling restriction you do (and pretty much the same other dimensions as well). With that 12" riser, are you running into any issues with your ceiling height?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> It is looking great!
> 
> I was just wondering what screen size you decided to go with since I have the same ceiling restriction you do (and pretty much the same other dimensions as well). With that 12" riser, are you running into any issues with your ceiling height?


It's a 16:9 120" Elite. We did some tests on height and I think it's perfect. That was my concern as well, juggling the ceiling height, riser height, and screen combined with 1st row heads etc... 2nd row reclined can still see over the 1st row not reclined (worst case scenario). With both rows reclined there is lots of room. Top of screen is about 6 inches from ceiling. Although I'll measure that to be sure tonight for you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks - that helps a lot.

Sorry, I bet you did not expect to answer questions in your own build thread. :rolleyesno:

I have another if you do not mind - what did you end up going with for 1st and 2nd row seating distance?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks - that helps a lot.
> 
> Sorry, I bet you did not expect to answer questions in your own build thread. :rolleyesno:
> 
> I have another if you do not mind - what did you end up going with for 1st and 2nd row seating distance?


No problem! I am super happy to be able to contribute any info!
1st row - 10'3"
2nd row - 16'
Bar with stools will be behind that.

I was really concerned about the 1st row being too close. I originally wanted to go with a bigger screen and then I realized I was crazy. When playing a 2.35 movie, the first row is great. I tried it last night. A 16:9 movie is a tad big but not bad. The 2nd row is my main row and it's awesome. I'm sure many would tell me to go with a smaller screen, but I love it and with the bar being 21' back a smaller screen would not be as good imo.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks! Keep up the great work and keep those pictures coming!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another series of questions dawned on me as I was looking at your posts, pictures and layout diagram. What projector and screen did you end up going with? Also, where is the rest of your equipment? Is it in the same room as the projector?

If so, how are you cooling that room and keeping the sound (from cooling and/or equipment) from escaping through the projector opening?

Thanks again!


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Another series of questions dawned on me as I was looking at your posts, pictures and layout diagram. What projector and screen did you end up going with? Also, where is the rest of your equipment? Is it in the same room as the projector?
> 
> If so, how are you cooling that room and keeping the sound (from cooling and/or equipment) from escaping through the projector opening?
> 
> Thanks again!


I ended going with the BenQ W6000. It went on sale and I got it from ProjectorPeople.com for $1500. I spent a lot of time with which one due to my configuration. I wanted to place the projector in the room behind the theater which places it at ceiling height and 21' back. If you combine that throw range with a screen of 122", there are very few projector's in the sub $2000 range with enough light output. I wanted the Panny 7000 but it wasn't in the cards. I don't hear this BenQ at all through the port hole. The room that it's in is just used as a workshop and I just placed it on a shelf near the ceiling. The projector has horizontal and vertical shift which made placing the image square on the screen a snap. I am very close to center horizontally though so it didn't matter much. I'll try to post all of my equipment on the 1st page tonight sometime, but in the meantime ask away! Are you planning on building a bar or anything?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

igl007 said:


> I ended going with the BenQ W6000. It went on sale and I got it from ProjectorPeople.com for $1500. I spent a lot of time with which one due to my configuration. I wanted to place the projector in the room behind the theater which places it at ceiling height and 21' back. If you combine that throw range with a screen of 122", there are very few projector's in the sub $2000 range with enough light output. I wanted the Panny 7000 but it wasn't in the cards. I don't hear this BenQ at all through the port hole. The room that it's in is just used as a workshop and I just placed it on a shelf near the ceiling. The projector has horizontal and vertical shift which made placing the image square on the screen a snap. I am very close to center horizontally though so it didn't matter much. I'll try to post all of my equipment on the 1st page tonight sometime, but in the meantime ask away! Are you planning on building a bar or anything?


I just don't think I am going to have the room. The room is 14x19 but one corner has the pressure tank and water value and another has the electrical panel and sump pump. I think I am just going to do a cabinet / counter-top on that side of the room and put a small fridge in. The wife and kids have insisted on a popcorn machine too. 

I really like how you set up your projector, so I started playing with the numbers at projectorcalculator. I am looking at a throw distance of 19' feet with my seating needing to be at 10' and 16'. Most of the reading I have done about screens and projectors points at 16 Fl as being optimum, so I started comparing projectors and adjusting screen gain to get to that figure.

It looks like my best set-up is going to be an Epson 8700 on a 103" grey screen with a 0.7 screen gain. Since this is my first HT set-up, I will of course more than likely post my whole thought process and let people pick it apart. :dumbcrazy:

Where did you decide to put your equipment? I can't see it in any of the pictures.

If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for your Berklines?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

All of the equipment is in the room with the projector. It's a small 'workshop' area about 9'x9'. There is no direct access to the equipment from the home theater. Although I thought about making a shelf rack cut out in the back. I really like the clean look, and there is really no need for me to see the gear. Idk... 
As far as the berkline go, they actually are not berkline. We got a. Couple of these "essential home" chairs a year ago and the were comfortable and the construction held up. So we decided to save a lot of money and buy more. They actually went on a crazy sale near me and I got them for $130ea. Brand new. At that price, we bought 2 extra for backup.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh wow - very nice on the seats!

How are you cooling that room with all the AV equipment in there?


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Just wanted to compliment your progress. Looks awesome


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. The equipment room is actually 9'x12' and open to a hallway. So it's not hot like a closet would be. Also I spread the equipment out on a shelf horizontally with no piece on top of another. It may not be as pretty as a nice rack but it's a lot cooler for no more money then a fan.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Added some trim on the columns and also build a 3rd row bar in the back...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking great! :T:T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, really nice work so far! I like the sound treatment panels, they add a little bit to the decor, but without being obnoxious or standing out too much if you aren't paying attention to them. Classy and discrete!


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, great work. Looks like it turned out very close to the original plan. How are things sounding? Do you have any REW graphs to backup your absorber placements?


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions! I don't have an SPL meter to test anything. All I have done so far is calibrate the denon receiver using the audio microphone etc... I do have a Android phone, is there a way to use that to generate a graph? I know there are SPL apps but I am not sure if they are accurate enough. I am new to calibrating my audio and would appreciate any advice/help.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks great so far keep us up to date. If you can decide what chairs you what to buy you can then be sure to have enough room for good traffic flow.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

SALESEPHOTO said:


> Looks great so far keep us up to date. If you can decide what chairs you what to buy you can then be sure to have enough room for good traffic flow.


Im not sure what you mean? We already have chairs. Is this just a spam msg?


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

igl007 said:


> Thanks for the opinions! I don't have an SPL meter to test anything. All I have done so far is calibrate the denon receiver using the audio microphone etc... I do have a Android phone, is there a way to use that to generate a graph? I know there are SPL apps but I am not sure if they are accurate enough. I am new to calibrating my audio and would appreciate any advice/help.



You should check out the REW forum. Great tool, and for very little money you can get a full setup to get accurate measurements to help with fine tuning the audio. Well worth it after investing all of the time and money into your room.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

You said "I haven't put up the side wall yet." So measure the room you need for chairs and the space you want on the sides and put the wall up accordingly. Hope this helps good luck.

Larry


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

SALESEPHOTO said:


> You said "I haven't put up the side wall yet." So measure the room you need for chairs and the space you want on the sides and put the wall up accordingly. Hope this helps good luck.
> 
> Larry


Oh I see. That was back in the 1st post of this thread, which was July. Since then i have almost completed the room. I really appreciate you offering your opinion and help though. Thanks!


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Installed a laminate on the counter last night. First time I had done that. Also finished the trim work for the bar/counter.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - that turned out great! Very nice job! :T:T:T


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Can you tell did you use stock molding, what you find at home depot or is it custom millwork the look sure
works good either way just wondering.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

On the columns and the sides of the counter it is a molding I found at lowes. The 'rounded' part on the top trim on the counter is a couple of quarter rounds put together at an angle.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you are using wall board heating in your theater. Can you tell me if it is a electric or gas system,as
I am thinking of using electric baseboards in my build.
Thanks Larry


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Well thanks for the info,Its great how good stock molding can look when put together. I will use this trick
in my build I will post photo when done. Larry


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

SALESEPHOTO said:


> I see you are using wall board heating in your theater. Can you tell me if it is a electric or gas system,as
> I am thinking of using electric baseboards in my build.
> Thanks Larry


It's gas. They were already there, I just framed and dry walled around them and then painted them flat black.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Added some horizontal masking. I have a 122" Elite 16x9 screen. Nothing motorized or anything. Basically just a couple of vertical 1x2's on both sides and two adjustable bars in between with the black felt fabric attached to the bars. The end result looks great but you have to get up and change it  

Also did some audio calibration. I have a Denon 3312ci, and it has Audyssey MultiEQ on it. I followed this guide Audyssey Guide. Used 8 different microphone placements with the 1st one being the main listening spot. Wow! I couldn't believe it. I thought it would be better but honestly I had no idea. Being in the "Sweet Spot" is amazing once its calibrated. All of the audio seem to just hit you perfectly. I know I am a total n00b so bear with me. lol I have always focused more on the video, which is silly I know. I also purchased a Radio Shack SPL meter and plan on running REW. 

We also did a lot of work on the outside of the theater. Got closer to finishing the outside wall, framed a 13,000 piece jigsaw puzzle on the wall and put some track lighting up. Here is a pic of it before it had the frame on the puzzle that is... 
















and no I didn't put the puzzle together. My mom made it a few years back and has sentimental value to me. Like I said, it's 13,000 pieces and took her about 3 months to make it!


----------

